# For all of you dog-lovers



## muskrat89 (3 Feb 2004)

Cool story from "The Scotsman" - Dec 10, 2003



> ‘VC‘ for dog who broke Iraqi terrorist cell
> 
> JOHN INNES
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Feb 2004)

What is interesting to me is the 2 kg. of cocaine. This begs the question that are most of these "terror groups" around the world actually about political beliefs,etc, or are they like Northern Ireland where its more about drug money than beliefs. Everyday I get more convinced that the WMD‘s are already slowly being spread around in the form of addicting drugs. I know this is a personal thing that I have but I firmly beleive the importers/manufactuers of these drugs should be put to death. To my way of thinking the moment someone is exposed to heroin/crack etc. that a murder has been committed as the person that was no longer exists. I know that this is an extreme  version but come check out some of the addicts  that have passed through my gates. These people will do ANYTHING for more "rock". Think about that next time your wondering how someone could pull off some of the atrocities that we have dealt with in the news this week. And please don‘t get me going on the "legal" drug companies! CHEERS


----------



## Gunner (3 Feb 2004)

In addition to everything else the Canadian Military is missing, we really could use a K-9 corps to fulfill a variety of roles.  I was hoping LFRR would engage on this issue but I have not heard anything to date.  Explosive sniffing and/or guard dog teams would be an excellent addition to our force protection capability.  

Might be a good thread...


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Gunner:
> [qb] In addition to everything else the Canadian Military is missing, we really could use a K-9 corps to fulfill a variety of roles.  I was hoping LFRR would engage on this issue but I have not heard anything to date.  Explosive sniffing and/or guard dog teams would be an excellent addition to our force protection capability.
> 
> Might be a good thread... [/qb]


Gunner for year‘s we Hengineer‘s have asked "Let‘s create Dog Team‘s in the Mine Roll and E.O.D. for over seas Op.‘s"

We still have had no luck!!!


----------



## Gunner (4 Feb 2004)

During the 90s when we were part of UNPROFOR, I remember there was a vocal effort to do just that.  

I thought LFRR would be a good way to get the capability back into the army since they are looking at non-traditional roles.  The army (regular) has enough problems filling traditional roles as it stands.  Not sure if the capability would be engineer, meathead, or a K-9 capability separate from the other two.


----------



## teltech (4 Feb 2004)

I recall during my tour in Bosnia in ‘98 when our Coy was sitting in Drvar for a good part of the tour, that the Brits assigned to us had a dog team. We asked, and they were quite happy to qualify two of our guys as dog handlers. Nothing like trusting your buddy to keep the dog under control in the back of the Grizzly while I drove around town (chomp, chomp). At least nobody ever tried to sneak in our camp while I was there. Total agreement - bring the role back!


----------

